# tech support scam?



## WebbyDoDo (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone heard of or had dealings with Procomsupport247 or Khamtechnologies. When My wife called the microsoft support number on two different occasions these are the people she got. They did help with the problem but they charge for service and want you to sign up for multi year contracts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are services offered by 3rd parties and are not affiliated with Microsoft. If you search for Microsoft support you'll usually get quite a few ads before seeing a real number. If you want actual Microsoft support go here:
Microsoft Support


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the actual number, because trying to find it on the site is almost impossible. Microsoft Support


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Think of it this way. There is a company called Microsoft. Others that offer service on Microsoft products identify (sometimes fraudulently) themselves with the product name. They try through Search Optimization to get the first few spots on Search Engines.


----------

